# ATS Cup Knock offs?



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

i recently bought what i though were 15X7.5 ET28 ATS Cups... but when i took them home i realized they are not cups... 
they have an extra small hole near the center for putting a center cap on... and on close inspection i found the word "Aluline" on the rim.. i googled it and found only 1 picture of the same wheel... 
are there many more of these around?? does anyone have pictures of these with center caps on?? were they worth the $450 i paid for them or less?? (they are in bad condition.. one has huge curb rash..)
here are some cell phone pics.. as i learned that if i don't have pics, then they don't exsist..


----------



## chrislane31 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: ATS Cup Knock offs? (OldSkoolRabbit)*

I just sold a set of those as well. I had no idea they were reps. I offered to buy them back. Because the reps have more lip, are wider and a better offset than the real things. Mine were rough as well and sold them for 350 to a local and I had lots of other offers for more. Did you buy them from someone in CT?


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

I live in Canada.. so not likley..
did you have center caps on yours??
i wonder if the reps are worth more or less..?


----------



## chrislane31 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (OldSkoolRabbit)*

I did not have center caps. I think the reps are worth the same or more than the real ones because of the size of the lip and the offset.


----------



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

I have the same wheels








I love them!
I have read somewhere that the lip is slightly bigger than the real ATS cups.


----------



## gti a2 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (volks25)*

yours are in beter shape then myin and i paid 350 from the seller above chrislane


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

i polished mine







my lip is kind of beat up, as you can see


----------



## gti a2 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (OldSkoolRabbit)*

hey u want a another set of these im sellin myin 350 pluse shipping


----------



## 16Vjettacoupe (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (gti a2)*

rial made a set similar to that.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (gti a2)*

are these wheels in good shape?? w good tires??


----------

